# FR-4XB , есть проблема...



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

Уважаемые коллеги, есть проблема, нужна помощь.

Проблема из серии на дурную голову. Коротко - общаясь с Кэпом, решил попробовать подгрузить звуковые наборы с восьмерки. Путем не хитрых манипуляций, это удалось, но.... баян переключился в режим клавишного аккрдеона. Дальнейшие мои манипуляции, такие, как откат полный к заводским, удаление всего лишнего (наборы, сеты, звуки), выключение на "горячую", и т.д. из области бездумных ни к чему не привели. Не думаю, что, кто то с этим сталкивался, ибо ..... )))
Особой паники нет, на гарантии, в суппорт написал, но это все долго. Поэтому вопросы.

Есть ли какие либо настройки переключений "модели" (или как назвать, я не в курсе) , с клавиш-на кнопки?
Есть ли возможность полного ресета?
Есть ли возможность переустановки системы, и если есть , где взять системный файл, и как это делать?

Может ли кто нибудь, имея БАЯН ROLAND FR4X*B* (*кнопочный-баян*)сохранить свои системные настройки, и сбросить мне этот файл? ([email protected], обещаю "отработать" набороми, сетами и прочими наработками) +)
Есть ли вообще мысли по поводу?

Заранее спасибо!

С уважением...


пс даже в голову не могло прийти, что такое может случиться.


----------



## MAN (28 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> баян переключился в режим кнопочного аккрдеона


 Абсолютно непонятно что тут имеется в виду, но интересно до ужаса!


----------



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

Что есть сейчас? Работают три ряда, 2-3-4, если считать с пятого (пятый - первый), или 1-2-4 , как я (мы привыкли), в меню нет пункта выставления грифа (B-Grif, G-Grif и т.д.) Интересного мало... Нужен не наврушенный системный файл, или полный, или хотя бы системные настройки..


----------



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

Написал, где только можно...., на всех зарубежных, что читал и знаю, пока откликнулись только в фейсбуке, в профильной группе, как понял, есть некий тестовый режим, завтра обещали подробности... Ждемс..

@"Your problem cannot be solved by importing software from a button accordeon.
You can do this only in the TEST modes in the Accordeon .. there is an option to set your accordeon on the piano or button version .. I can give tomorrow the details to do this for yourself - so no panic"


пс так не хочется его отправлять....


----------



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

Проблема решена.

Вход в тестовый режим - с нажатыми клавишами DRUM, ORCH BASS и BASS & CHRD, включить питание. Первый параметр модель, изменить на Burn вместо Piano.

Мое имхо - это можно вынести в некий FAQ, в сети я не нашел, как войти в тестовый режим, ответили в группе Groups.io


----------



## ugly (28 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> баян переключился в режим кнопочного аккрдеона


Так он в клавишный режим переключился, а не в кнопочный... То-то было ни фига не понятно.


----------



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

ни чего страшного, это я в стрессе написал))

пс поправил


----------



## kep (28 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> баян переключился в режим клавишного аккрдеона.


Эка Вас, батенька, занесло! 
Если можно, воспроизведите (не на инструменте! ), что же Вы именно делали. Выход в тестовый режим и переключение в кнопки - абсолютно правильно, но что привело к такому сбросу?


----------



## Sego (28 Дек 2021)

Кэп.., я абсолютно спокойно отношусь к "неформальному тюнингу"), вы написали, что звуковые дополнительные с восьмерки не работают на 4, вернее вы написали "не тянет", тянет он все, я подгрузил, но потом, слегка подправив таблицы оно подгрузилось нормально, но переключая регистры, завис, выключил, пошло восстановление, ну и получил то, что получил....

Мне было абсолютно фиолетово скажем возможность грохнуть систему, но я не мог себе представить, что ни где нет информации по ресету, что на оф сайте нет системного файла с возможностью переустановки с флэшки, потому что это нормально (для меня), ну... а нет, наверна некая защита от "дураков") В сети, я не смог найти такой опубликованной инфы. Запостил на зарубежных, в фейсбуке дали наводку на тест-режим, но как включать обещали написать завтра, это друзья из Голландии. В Groups.io ответили, выше процитировал...

Кстати в семерке с этим было все проще, не так замудренно.

Ну и нет худа без добра. Теперь я умею делать глубокий ресет, можно ковырять, что можно). В своих поисках, пытаясь решить проблему, пробовал много чего, методом "научного тыка", освоил меню с экрана, хотя конечно понимал про системный сбой, и предполагал некий скрытый админский режим с возможностью ресета, даже пробовал включать с различными комбинациями, но нажимал комбинации регистров, до кнопок режима не дошел, ну или не допер.

Так что.., все что ни делается, делается к лучшему. +)


----------



## kep (28 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> Мне было абсолютно фиолетово скажем возможность грохнуть систему, но я не мог себе представить, что ни где нет информации по ресету, что на оф сайте нет системного файла с возможностью переустановки с флэшки, потому что это нормально (для меня), ну... а нет, наверна некая защита от "дураков")


Безумству храбрых... Система хранится в аналоге писишного CMOS, даже глубокий ресет сбрасывает ее не до конца (например, сохраняется последняя установленная версия), поэтому собственно система в виде файлов - это апгрейд. 
Про тестовое меню: я не выкладывал его в открытый доступ, поскольку вероятность сделать из инструмента кирпич - очень ненулевая. Если будет нужно, дайте знать. При значительном количестве запросов опубликую.


----------



## Sego (29 Дек 2021)

В семерке была возможность переустановки с флэшки, так же сохранение всех установок на флэшку, с последующим восстановлением.

"Безумству храбрых"...)), тут как сказать, исходя из опыта, мне трудно предположить было, что отсутствует возможность глубокого ресета, организовали они ее правда по современному, модно так, алля телефон (китайский) с входом в "админский" режим.. Более трудно предположить было, что оно может неким образом переключиться на клавишную клавиатуру.

Да, я выше написал, как в тест войти. И думаю , это надо знать, кто пользует, мало ли чего, ручки шаловливые, или магнитные бури.)


----------



## Sego (29 Дек 2021)

... и еще "фишка", это уже из инструкции, последняя страница "не имправностей" (стр 97 руководства), а именно восстановить, поправить мех, зажать две кнопки со стрелками, включить питание, дождаться выполнения и перезагрузить.

Вообще и тест режим, и это, пользователю необходимо знать и уметь применять . (имхо).


----------



## vev (29 Дек 2021)

Sego, 

оффтоп...
Как же порой хорошо достать свой Брандони, Викторию, Скандалли и даже при свечах и без намека на электричество иметь возможность на них играть...


----------



## kep (29 Дек 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Sego,
> 
> оффтоп...
> Как же порой хорошо достать свой Брандони, Викторию, Скандалли и даже при свечах и без намека на электричество иметь возможность на них играть...


Почему-то срифмовалось со всеми свежими темами по ремонту


----------



## Sego (29 Дек 2021)

Vev,

так..., кто бы спорил, только опять же надо помнить, у акустики своих проблем не меньше, более того, у такого сложного устройства, как аккордеон... И настройка, и ремонт с профилактикой.

пс а проблема, поднятая в теме, вообще не проблема, как оказалась, решение заняло ровно 5 минут, другое дело, что информации по поводу в интернете ноль, подсказал один человек Group.io, там есть группа именно по fr4, и тот американец. Ни чего в этом тест режиме изменить и испортить нельзя, ибо меняется одна установка, а именно переключение модели, это все. А все остальное, как собственно диагностика и восстановление оно делает само, и вероятно, если будут некие ошибки - прямой путь в сервис.


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> информации по поводу в интернете ноль


Создал справочную тему Полезные ресурсы и ссылки


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2021)

vev написал(а):


> оффтоп...
> Как же порой хорошо достать свой Брандони, Викторию, Скандалли и даже при свечах и без намека на электричество иметь возможность на них играть...


Заметьте, не я это (оффтоп) предложил!  
А вы обратили внимание на одно любопытное слово (цитата ниже)?


Sego написал(а):


> Вообще и тест режим, и это _пользователю_ необходимо знать и уметь применять.


Значит вот в чём принципиальная разница между музыкантами, играющими на обычных акустических инструментах и электронных! Первые просто аккордеонисты, а вторые - пользователи аккордеонов.  
P. S. Кстати, только сейчас заметил, что и на форуме мы не участники его, а тоже пользователи. Глобальная цифровизация, IT её мать, даже в интернете нет от неё спасения! Ну куды бедному крестьянину податься?


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> IT её мать


Блеск! 


MAN написал(а):


> Значит вот в чём принципиальная разница между музыкантами, играющими на обычных акустических инструментах и электронных! Первые просто аккордеонисты, а вторые - пользователи аккордеонов.


Не-не-не! Пользователи аккордеонов - те, кто на них только играют, при свечах и без оных. А как обозвать тех, кто в них залезает?


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Значит вот в чём принципиальная разница между музыкантами, играющими на обычных акустических инструментах и электронных! Первые просто аккордеонисты, а вторые - пользователи аккордеонов.



Вы глубоко копаете!+) Я вам свой случай расскажу. На последнем прослушивании перед гос.акзаменом, на моем Юпитере ломается барина, вылетает уголок, я имею в меху дырку, доиграть обязан, а сломалась как раз на Чаконе, а она естественно первая. Я доиграл...Криво, кое как, но доиграл. К чему это, проблемы есть везде, при чем внезапные, случайные, от тебя не зависящие и т.д. А если бы это все на экзамене? Председателем был Раджап Шарафутдинов, который всю жизнь исполнял это произведение...

В армии, (85-87), когда друзья делали дембельские альбомы, я изучал ассемблер 580 серии по книге Вершинина, и под руководством земляка, такого же "любопытного"

А куда от цифровизации денешься? У каждого из нас есть куча всяких геретов от телефонов, компьютеров, эл. книг, и т.д. Всем этим надо уметь "управлять" У меня например компьютер "хакинтош", я лет 15 назад с винды ушел и до сих пор счастлив)) - но это же надо уметь делать все...


С музыки я уходил 2 раза, при чем имею опыт и педагогический и исполнительский, оба думал, что все. Нет. Бывших музыкантов не бывает. 

Электронный аккордеон имеет ряд неоспоримых преимуществ, как пользовательских, так и по возможностям. Только необходимо уметь им пользоваться, знать и желательно досконально. Толком настроить. Да и много чего еще. Вот для этого и нужны такие площадки, как наш форум. Обмен опытом, дискурс, обмен наработками....


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> компьютер "хакинтош


Блин, они еще живы?  Это какое же нужно упорство! А теперь еще и железо от интелов убежало...


Sego написал(а):


> Бывших музыкантов не бывает.


Вы точно про музыкантов?


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Блин, они еще живы?  Это какое же нужно упорство! А теперь еще и железо от интелов убежало...




Конечно), думаю пяток лет интел еще поддерживать будут. Последние лет пять пролем с установкой системы нет, ну или мне так кажется (по своему опыту), пишу с последней - Монтерей.


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Вы точно про музыкантов?



Абсолютно точно)


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Пользователи аккордеонов - те, кто на них только играют, при свечах и без оных. А как обозвать тех, кто в них залезает?


Может тогда последних следует именовать продвинутыми пользователями аккордеонов? А тех, кто только кликает по клавишам, "чайниками"?
Играющий на дровах (акустических разумеется), как я например, - маздай! Как и его инструмент собственно. Ну и т.д.


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А тех, кто только кликает по клавишам, "чайниками"


Это эникейщики (click any key to continue)


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

Я занимаюсь любительским фото, общаюсь фото.ру, никон клуб и т.д. , так вот там, людей, которые опуская "художественную часть", сильно увлекаются технической составляющей, называют просто - "технодрочерры") (извиняюсь). В любом случае, думаю, что владея электронным, нужно знать тех. часть, не для того что бы знать, а именно как "средство", для воплощения художественных задач...

Мне сегодня звонил товарищ, которому я продал тройку, он просто любитель, продвинутый (например, когда пробовал , заиграл гаммы терциями, сам выучил, у Басурманова говорит прочитал, что надо)) ), так сильно благодарил, доволен. А "Паоло Сопрани" , его акустический, месяц не доставал....


----------



## MAN (30 Дек 2021)

Sego, вы нас извините пожалуйста, но, я надеюсь, вы понимаете, что весь этот оффтоп, затеянный* vev*-ом, в основе своей имеет некоторое недовольство чисто языковыми новшествами (с моей стороны по крайней мере это так), да и то это всего лишь шутка, не более того. Просто так, чтобы лишний раз обменяться парой реплик с приятными собеседниками. Принижать значение электронных музыкальных инструментов, равно как и умение разбираться в их технической составляющей, никому, я думаю, здесь и в голову не приходило.


----------



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

.. та не..., я ни чего такого даже не подумал, более того я согласен, что акустика не то что бы лучше..., наверно их сравнивать как то нецелесообразно. Электронные миди инструменты в своей универсальности и возможностям превосходят акустические, но.... мой любимый, как бы там не было - скрипка Страдивари, а не от Ванессы Мэй.


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> скрипка Страдивари, а не от Ванессы Мэй.


Справка: Ванесса Мэй чаще всего использует один из двух типов скрипок: акустическую скрипку Guadagnini или электрическую скрипку модели Zeta Jazz. Guadagnini была изготовлена в 1761 году и куплена ее родителями на аукционе за 150 000 фунтов стерлингов.


----------



## MAN (31 Дек 2021)

kep, какая разница на чём она играет? Судя по сопоставлению её имени с именем Страдивари, речь была о скрипке, которую Ванесса Мэй _изготовила_!


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> речь была о скрипке, которую Ванесса Мэй _изготовила_!


А вот и ни хрена! Речь о том, как они играют


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Конечно в виду имелась миди-скрипка...


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> Конечно в виду имелась миди-скрипка...


Вот щас за миди-скрипку обидно было...


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Я как то делал минусовку, искал "цыганскую скрипку" сэмпл.... Столько библиотек перекачал....


----------



## MAN (31 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Речь о том, как они играют


Но нам же неизвестно насколько хорошо играл Антонио Страдивари, чтобы сравнивать с ним Ванессу Мэй в этом плане, ведь он умер в 1737 году, а первый фонограф появился на свет лишь в 1877-ом.


Sego написал(а):


> искал "цыганскую скрипку" сэмпл....


Ещё одна непонятка. А что, разве у цыган в ходу какие-то особенные скрипки?


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Тембр...., стиль... как бы это объяснить)) Вообще ... конечно это чисто мой, придуманный термин - "цыганская скрипка", но...., вот так вот!)


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Вот, нашел, правда не додведенная до ума, но думаю поймете, баян Роланд fr 7xb, писал лет 10 назад - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gzNCpQm29aHCRZQhiUgbf2BVKjISoXjc/view?usp=sharing


----------

